# الحب والرومانسية من طرف واحد



## Samir poet (10 أغسطس 2012)

*لماذا المراة لا تبادل نفس الشعور للرجالة فى الحب والرومانسية

بمعنى يعنى لما الواحد يحب فى مراتو وحبيبتو ويقولها اجمل كلام حلو

ويعمل فيها دور
عاشق ولهان
وكانو فى فيلم هندى
بينما المراة لاتبادل

المراة نفس الشعور للرجالة
ولذلك تياتى المراة بكل ذكوة
تقول اية على الرجالة انهم معدوميين الاحساس

ومش بيقول كلام حلو لينا
قال اية الزمن اللى احنا فية صعب وصعب الرومانسية فية
وشوفة رد الرجالة كمانبقى

احنا كبرنا على الكلام الفاضى دا
حتى الرجالة حقيقى
دى حاجة تشل 

احب اقولكم بجدااااااااا
لو طككل الطرفين
متبدلوش نفسى الشعور

سعتها فعلان بتكون فية مشاكل كتيرة اوووووووووووووووى مابين الاب والام
وانا خدونى على سيب المثال 
متعقد من عيشتى بسبب المشاكل 

ما بين الام والاب
ومحدش يقولى كلام مخدر

ويقولى دول كبار انك متدخلش اللى ملكش فيةحقيقى


انا كمان مش عارف لية ناس


كبيرة فى السن الومين دول علقها ضرب مبفكرش
كل هما علشان سنها كبير
سؤ للست او للرجل
يحب يمشى كلمتو حتى لو كانو غلطانين
​*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 أغسطس 2012)

مو فاهمه شئ.. عن ايش تتكلم بالظبط؟ شو دخل رومانسيه بمشاكل الكبار؟


----------



## Samir poet (10 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> مو فاهمه شئ.. عن ايش تتكلم بالظبط؟ شو دخل رومانسيه بمشاكل الكبار؟


*لماذا المراة لا تبادل نفس الشعور للرجالة فى الحب والرومانسية*
*....................؟؟؟*
*عن السؤال اللى بالون الاحمر*
*بالنسبة للكبار*
*اعتقد  لو  مفيش   روماسنية   وحب وتبادل*
*بين الطرفين   سؤ  فى  الخطوبة          وخاصة بعد   الزوجة  بتحصل مشاكل  كتير  جدا*
*اقرى  السؤال  بى  الون  الاحمر   وهتعرفى قصدى اية*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 أغسطس 2012)

اها.. اوك ان شاء الله يردو عليك الرومانسين اللي عندهم حد يبادلوه
انا لا اعلم شئ عنها..


----------



## Samir poet (10 أغسطس 2012)

شكرن على النصيحة اختنا هيفاء
الهاشمى بارك الله فيكى


----------



## minatosaaziz (10 أغسطس 2012)

المشكلة في المجتمع اللي  شوه فينا كل المفاهيم ...
وللأسف الضرر بيبقى حلقة مفرغة بتنتقل من جيل لجيل


----------



## Samir poet (10 أغسطس 2012)

minatosaaziz قال:


> المشكلة في المجتمع اللي  شوه فينا كل المفاهيم ...
> وللأسف الضرر بيبقى حلقة مفرغة بتنتقل من جيل لجيل


شكر لردك الجميل​


----------



## The Antiochian (10 أغسطس 2012)

*أنا لا أؤمن بالرومنسية بل بالحب الكاسر لكل ما هو عادي ، بالحب المجنون ، بما تحدث عنه الشاعر نزار قباني في قصيدته المتوحشة "فقد سقطت على شفتيكِ كل حضارةِ الحضرِ" ، بالحب المجنون أؤمن وبتحطيم الثوابت .*

*يعني باختصار حبي عنيف *


----------



## Samir poet (10 أغسطس 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *أنا لا أؤمن بالرومنسية بل بالحب الكاسر لكل ما هو عادي ، بالحب المجنون ، بما تحدث عنه الشاعر نزار قباني في قصيدته المتوحشة "فقد سقطت على شفتيكِ كل حضارةِ الحضرِ" ، بالحب المجنون أؤمن وبتحطيم الثوابت .*
> 
> *يعني باختصار حبي عنيف *


هههههههههههههههه
براحة براحة كدا
يا مان اة اة انا متفق معاك بس انت ركزت
فى الكلام بتاعى كويس
بقول مفيش تبادل حب بين الطرفين خصوص المراة
يعنى الوحد مننا يكون عاشق ولهان علشان
حبيبتو وتيجى حبيبتو متلقهوش كلام حلو
وهو مش برضو الرجالة ليها مشاعر
ومن حقها انو الامراة تقولهم كلام حلو
اشمعنى الرجالة تقول كلام حلو للمراة
والعكس لالالالالالالالالالالالا
ارجع واقرى كلامى اللى فى الموضوع اصلا وهفهم ردى كويس


----------



## نغم (10 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *لماذا المراة لا تبادل نفس الشعور للرجالة فى الحب والرومانسية
> 
> بمعنى يعنى لما الواحد يحب فى مراتو وحبيبتو ويقولها اجمل كلام حلو
> 
> ...


يعتمد علي نوع المرأة ونوع العلاقة وشرط أساسي انه هي كذلك بتحبه والا ماهتقول له اي كلام جميل 
واحيان كتير يحصل برود للمرأة من ناحية التجاوب مع الزوج بسبب انه هو دائماً المبادر الاول بمشاعره ودائما تلاقيه هو اللي يعبر اولا يحصل تقديم غزير كتير فلا يبقي وقت للعطاء منها لان. دائماً في حالة انشغال باستقبال ما يقدمه 
أشبه الموضوع كأن كل طرف قاعد مقابل للآخر لو الرجل كل مرة يقوم من مكانه ويذهب لها هي هتبقي قاعدة ولا تأتيها فرصة القيام والذهاب اليه لذا يجب علي الزوج او الطرف المبادر اولا ان يعطي مجال للآخر لازم يعرف ايمتي هيقوم يتحرك ليها وايمتي هيبقي قاعد مستني هيشوف تجي لعند لوحدها ولا لا ؟؟ 
وقتها يقدر يفهم لو هي بتحبه بجد ولا كانت مستلقي فقط لكل أحاسيسه 
ممكن هي بتحبه لكن من كترة التلقي يحصل تعويد علي الأخذ وبرود في المبادرة 




اما موضوع خلافات الأزواج المتقدمين بالسن اكيد بسبب اختلافات جذرية في الفكر هذا لايعني انه لازم يكونوا متفقين بكل شي لكن بوجود الحب يصبح التفاهم ممكن وكل طرف هيخاف علي توتر العلاقة وهيسعي يقرب من شريكه لانه بيحبه 

كبار هالايام فعلا شايفين انه هم الوحيدين اللي فأهمين كل شي ويريدوا تسليم كامل من الابن لحياته ليهم بمنطق انه هم الاكبر خبرتهم أوسع وفاهمين اكتر مع انه اغلب مشاكل اللي بيمر بيها ابنهم لم يمروا بها بسبب تطور الزمن 
بشوف واجب الأهل النصح والإرشاد لابن تعدي سن الرشد ولو اخطأ هيتعلم من خطئه ما هيموت ولا ينقصه شي بالعكس يكسب خبرة حياتية     
مابيعطوا المجال للابن يكون شخصية مستقلة بيه ولا ادري كيف هما كونوا تلك الخبرات من دون تجارب شخصية وينصحوا الابن بالاتكال عليهم وهو ايمتي يكون شخصيته لو بقي يعيش تحت مسوليتهم حتي في تكوين الشخصية 
شخصيا من تعاملي مع الكبار في السن اكتشفت انه صغار هذه الايام احكم من كبارهم وكل ماتقدم الزمن بالكبار نقصت حكمتهم 

اعتذر لو أطلت عليك حبيت أخدمك بإعطائك ًرأي بالكلام


----------



## amgd beshara (10 أغسطس 2012)

> *ولذلك تياتى المراة بكل ذكوة
> تقول اية على الرجالة انهم معدوميين الاحساس
> *


هههههههههههههههههههههه
رأيي البنات مش بتقول كلام حلو
 لانها بتخاف تتفهم غلط
او انها تبان مرمية علية

لكن مع الوقت لم بيبقي في حب حقيقي بطلع الكلام الحلو

و كدة كدة كل دة بينتهي بالجواز
لان المشغوليات و هموم العيال و البيت بتنسي الكلام الرومانسي مبيبقاش لية وقت


----------



## ponponayah (10 أغسطس 2012)

مين قال كدا يا سمير
بالعكس انا بحس ان المرأة رومانسية اكتر من الرجل بس دا بيرجع للشخصين
بمعنى لو بيحبوا بعض اوى ومتفهين جدااا هتلاقى فى تبادل بين الطرفين ولو هو رومانسى وهى بتحبه هتلاقيها هى رومانسية اكتر منه ولو هى مش بتبادل الرومانسية يبقى هو لسة معرفش يوصل لقلبها​


----------



## Samir poet (10 أغسطس 2012)

نغم قال:


> *يعتمد علي نوع المرأة ونوع العلاقة وشرط أساسي انه هي كذلك بتحبه والا ماهتقول له اي كلام جميل **
> واحيان كتير يحصل برود للمرأة من ناحية التجاوب مع الزوج بسبب انه هو دائماً المبادر الاول بمشاعره ودائما تلاقيه هو اللي يعبر اولا يحصل تقديم غزير كتير فلا يبقي وقت للعطاء منها لان. دائماً في حالة انشغال باستقبال ما يقدمه
> أشبه الموضوع كأن كل طرف قاعد مقابل للآخر لو الرجل كل مرة يقوم من مكانه ويذهب لها هي هتبقي قاعدة ولا تأتيها فرصة القيام والذهاب اليه لذا يجب علي الزوج او الطرف المبادر اولا ان يعطي مجال للآخر لازم يعرف ايمتي هيقوم يتحرك ليها وايمتي هيبقي قاعد مستني هيشوف تجي لعند لوحدها ولا لا ؟؟
> وقتها يقدر يفهم لو هي بتحبه بجد ولا كانت مستلقي فقط لكل أحاسيسه
> ...


​ *لا متطولتش ولا حاجة
من ناحية الحب والرومانسية من طرف الرجالة
والزواج
احب اقولك
انا قررت عدم الزاوج لان كل الطرفين مش متفقينعلى كل شى
خصوص من ناحية الحب
وبعدين الرجالة بطبعتها بتقول كلام حلو عكس
المراة مهما عملت الرجالة تلاقيها متقولش ونادرا
ما تقول كلام حلو وان قلت سوف تقول كلام فى المحدود
................................؟؟؟؟
بمناسبة للكبار سنة
عندك حق وشكر لردك الجميل الرب يباركك*
​


----------



## Samir poet (10 أغسطس 2012)

amgdmega قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> رأيي البنات مش بتقول كلام حلو
> لانها بتخاف تتفهم غلط
> او انها تبان مرمية علية
> ...


عندك حق شكر شكر ليك


----------



## Samir poet (10 أغسطس 2012)

ponponayah قال:


> مين قال كدا يا سمير
> بالعكس انا بحس ان المرأة رومانسية اكتر من الرجل بس دا بيرجع للشخصين
> بمعنى لو بيحبوا بعض اوى ومتفهين جدااا هتلاقى فى تبادل بين الطرفين ولو هو رومانسى وهى بتحبه هتلاقيها هى رومانسية اكتر منه ولو هى مش بتبادل الرومانسية يبقى هو لسة معرفش يوصل لقلبها​


*امممممممممم
 انتى شكلك جاية من عالم تانى
 معلش بقى غصب عنى تقدرى تقوليلى لية فى مشاكل بين الاب والام كتيرررررر
 بعد الزاوج الوضع يختلف والحب والرومانسية تقل
 وبعدين ازاى كان البنت رومانسية اكتر 
 واية الدليل 
 معتقدش البنت رومانسية
 خصوص بحسب دراستى عن تصرفت المراة ناحية الرجالة
 ممكن تلاقيها يتفكر فى الجنس اكتر من الرجالة
 بمعنى تاخد بالها وحظرها بالكمال من تصرفات الرجالة سؤ بى الكلام
 معاها او فى اى حاجة تانية
اسف اسف احب اقولك انا فعلان اهلى ضغطتين عليا علشان اتجوز وانا رافض الجواز اصلا بسبب كدا
 علشان كل الطرفيين ممكن تلاقيهم متفقين على كل شى بس بعد الجواز والوضع يختلف وتقل
 المشاعر والحب ناحية المراة اكتر
 وتزيد المشاكل ما بين الطرفيين
 وانا على سيبل المثال ابويا ومامتى بينهم مشاكل كتير اووووووووووووووووووى
لان مفيش انسان كامل ولا معصوم من الخطأ
 فافى بعض الاحيان يكون الغلط من الاتنين لانهم مش فاهمين بعض 
  واللى بيدفع التمن هما الاولاد
 اللى بيتعقدوا نفسياً وبيتعبوا فى حياتهم بعد كده
فهمتى بقى انا اقصدو اية انا زهقت من العيشة اللى انا عيشها دى بسبب كدا
وشكر على ردك الجميل نورتينى*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 أغسطس 2012)

انت طالب من مينا ان يحذف ردي الاول لاني اتريق عليك؟ سبحان الله ليش 
سوء الظن منتشر كذا؟ انا فعلا مافهمت واستفسرت بنيه سليمه
انا مش طبعي اتريق على انسان ورب الكعبه ماكانت تريقه 
وسع صدرك


----------



## Samir poet (10 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> انت طالب من مينا ان يحذف ردي الاول لاني اتريق عليك؟ سبحان الله ليش
> سوء الظن منتشر كذا؟ انا فعلا مافهمت واستفسرت بنيه سليمه
> انا مش طبعي اتريق على انسان ورب الكعبه ماكانت تريقه
> وسع صدرك


انتى قولتلى شوفلك واحدة تفهمها وتفهمك دا اللى فهمتو من كلامك بمعنىا التريقة
عليا والمقصود بيها تردىوموصلتش لحل لحد دلوقتى
ولو قرتى ردى على الاخت بوبانية
هتفهمى قصدى اية كويس
راجعى اخر رد ليا على الاخت بوبانية


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 أغسطس 2012)

انا اصلا ما قلت لك شوف لك وحده تفهمك وين قلت ذا الحكي؟
انا قلت لك ما افهم في رومانسيات وليش النساء مايبادلون الرجال
قلت لك ان شاء الله يردون عليك الناس اللي فاهمه في رومانسيات
وانت قلت بارك الله فيكي ليش الشكوى انزين؟


----------



## Samir poet (10 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> انا اصلا ما قلت لك شوف لك وحده تفهمك وين قلت ذا الحكي؟
> انا قلت لك ما افهم في رومانسيات وليش النساء مايبادلون الرجال
> قلت لك ان شاء الله يردون عليك الناس اللي فاهمه في رومانسيات
> وانت قلت بارك الله فيكي ليش الشكوى انزين؟


شكر لردك وتفهمك اسف على ازعاجك


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 أغسطس 2012)

*شوف يا سمير 

موضوع الرومانسية دا مالوش دعوة بالرجل أو المرأة 

المهم إن الرومانسية ديه تكون نابعة عن محبة حقيقية 

مش عن مصلحة

يعنى ح أجيبهالك بالنسبة لعلاقة الابن بأمه

ييجى الولد لأمه و يقول لها : يا ماما يا حبيبتى 
...................................... يا أحلى أم فى العالم
...................................... يا أطيب أم فى التاريخ 
و تلاقى الأم ترد و تقول : إخلص ياض ....عايز كام

عايز تقول لى ان الام مش بتحب إبنها

لااااااااااااااااااااااا

بتحبه طبعا 

لكن فاهماه

نفس الحكاية بالنسبة للزوج و الزوجة 

عشان كدة لما حد يقول لك ما تدخلش بين باباك و ماماتك .......فعلا ما تدخلش

عشان هم فاهمين بعض و حافظين بعض 

يا ريت أكون وصلت لك اللى عايزة أقوله*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (10 أغسطس 2012)

بص يا سمير انا كشخص بقدس الحب وبقدس الأخر 
اما موضوع ان في حد بيبادل الحب للتاني والتاني لأ
ف ده موضوع فردي 
اعرف ناس كتير وكبار كمان محافظين علي تبادل محبتهم لزوجاتهم
سواء بكلام حلو او بخروج او ... او ...
وصعب تغير حد ف البيت معاك
بس خلي بالك وخليك انت صح
ولما ترتبط ف الوقت المناسب خليك عارف دا كله وبادل حبيبتك كل انواع الحب​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (10 أغسطس 2012)

*انا اسف*
*فكره مش صح ان بعد الجواز الرومانسيه والحب بيقل*
*يابني دا بيوصل اعلاه *
*وبرضو اعرف ناس في قمة السعادة مع زوجاتهم *
*وسعادتهم بعد جوازهم كانت اكتر بكتير من قبله*

*بس المشكله تكمن ف الاختيار *
*هل انت هتتجوز وخلاص وحده مش مقتنع بيها ؟؟؟*
*هل انتي هتوافقي علي حد مجرد انه اتقدملك ؟؟؟*

*بدون حب وتقبل الاخر الموضوع هيبقي اصعب بعد الجواز*

*ومهم تبقي عارف ف نفسك ايه وايه الشخصيه اللي بتحب ترتبط بيها مش مجرد شكل او جمال *
*لأن الجمال جمال الروح*​


----------



## amgd beshara (10 أغسطس 2012)

> *انا اسف*
> *فكره مش صح ان بعد الجواز الرومانسيه والحب بيقل*
> *يابني دا بيوصل اعلاه *
> *وبرضو اعرف ناس في قمة السعادة مع زوجاتهم *
> ...


كلامك صح جدا 
بس السعادة حاجة و كلام الرومانسية و الحب حاجة تانية
و انا بقول ان الكلام الرومانسي بيقل بعد الجواز و دة طبيعي بسب العيال و المسئولية الزيادة 
انا شفت جوازات سعيدة كتير بس كلام رومانسي بعد الجواز قليل اوي و مبيبقاش زي فترة قبل الجواز


----------



## حبيب يسوع (10 أغسطس 2012)

الرومانسية مشاعر رقيقة ولكن للاسف فى هذا العصر لاتوجد رومانسية ولكن يوجد دماء وقتل وسرقة وارهاب


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (10 أغسطس 2012)

ليس الرومانسية والكلام المعسول والرقيق دليل الحب لانه مااسهله  ما يكلف شئ لكن الاخلاص والصدق والعفة  هذا هو المهم لان انا اعرف كثير من الرجال يغرقون زوجاتهم بالهدايا والكلام الرومانسي  وبنفس الوقت يخونون زوجاتهم  هس شنو راْيك؟؟؟!!!!! وعن قولك بس الرجل يسمع المراة كلام جميل .لانه المراة هي الجنس اللطيف ورقيق بنفس الوقت ..لكن الرجل يحتاج غير اشياء نسمعه مثلا عن الرجولة والقوة لكي تبرز الاشياء التي يتميز بيها بعكس المراة


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 أغسطس 2012)

*المرأه الشرقيه تربت علي الخجل و علي كبت مشاعرها و عدم اظهارها ولا هتبان رخيصه في عين من تحب و ممكن اوي يشك في اخلاقها لو بادلته...*

*حتي بعد الجواز و اثناء لقائهم الحميم لازم تبان بارده و غير مستجيبه و الا شك بها الرجل و اعتبرها مجربه و منحرفه*

*المسئله ليها محورين: تربيه الاهل و المجتمع للبنت علي كدا و المحور التاني الحبيب الراجل ذات نفسه... لازم يطمن حبيبته و يشجعها تظهر مشاعرها نحوه و يديها الضوء الاخضر انه مش هيشك فيها لو بادلته الشعوور*

*يمكن تون البنت بتحب ولد اوي اوي بس كاتمه جواها من خجلها و تربيتها و اصلا طبيعه الست كدا...تحب تكون هي المتلقي لا المرسل...*

*اما بخصوص الخلافات في سن كبير دي بتبقي تراكمات قديمه اوي و حاجات مكبوته بتظهر فجاه*

*محدش بيتخانق و بيكره حد فجاه كدا لوجه الله...بيبقي فيه تراكمات برضه قديمه و ترسبات سابقه لاشياء لم تعالج و قدمت اوي و بقي صعب علاجها مع الوقت*

*اتمني انكون افدتك في شئ بردي اخي الغالي و اسفه لتاخيري في الرد لنومي الكتير نتيجه الارهاق المزمن*

*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (10 أغسطس 2012)

مممممممممممممممممممممم 
بص الرومانسيه مش س الكلام 
الحلو
او الرقه لو الست عملت لجوزها اكله حلوه 
بيحبها ده حب
ومش معني ده ان الرومانسيه مش حلوه او الجنون مش حلو
انت اللي بتعلم التاين يكون رومانسي 
اديه حب هتاخد زيه 
ازرع هتحصد بس متقطمش فيه لانه مش بيقول 
قول انت هو هيقلدك


----------



## Samir poet (10 أغسطس 2012)

شكر على ردك الجميل استفدكتير اشكركم مرة اخرة


----------



## mero_engel (10 أغسطس 2012)

سمير بص انا مش هضيف حاجه عن اللي قالوه كل الاعضاء 
بس الفكره انه المراه معروفه بانها حد عاطفي جدااااا بعكس الرجل شخص عملي جدااااا
والرومانسيه والحب مش بس كلام بتبقي افعال ومواقف 
وجهه نظري الشخصيه


----------



## Samir poet (10 أغسطس 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> سمير بص انا مش هضيف حاجه عن اللي قالوه كل الاعضاء
> بس الفكره انه المراه معروفه بانها حد عاطفي جدااااا بعكس الرجل شخص عملي جدااااا
> والرومانسيه والحب مش بس كلام بتبقي افعال ومواقف
> وجهه نظري الشخصيه


حطى كمان الكلام الرومانسة والحب
فوق كلامك دا يعنى من الاخر شمعنا
الرجل يفضل كلام حلو والمراة متقولهوش هو مش الرجالةليها مشاعر برضو
ومن حقها تسمع كلام حلو
حطى فوق المواقف دى الرومانسية والحب كلامية
يالهووووووووووووووووىيارب
تفهمونى 
معلش خلاص ياريت الادمن صاحب
الموقع او مشرف القسم يحذفلى ى الموضوع علشان اريحكم


----------



## mero_engel (10 أغسطس 2012)

انت  متعصب ليه 
كل واحد ووجهه نظره 
وانت وجهه نظرك تحترم 
وانا وجهه نظري تحترم 
وبنسحب من الموضوع 
وبعتذر علي الرد


----------



## Samir poet (10 أغسطس 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> انت  متعصب ليه
> كل واحد ووجهه نظره
> وانت وجهه نظرك تحترم
> وانا وجهه نظري تحترم
> ...


حقك عليا بجدد انا اسف بجد بجدا
متزوعليش وليكى الحق تشاركى فى الموضوع
ومستنى ردك اهوووووووووو


----------



## Samir poet (11 أغسطس 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *شوف يا سمير
> 
> موضوع الرومانسية دا مالوش دعوة بالرجل أو المرأة
> 
> ...


يعنى يرضيك يا ست الكل
الاب يشتم الام شتيمة قذرة
قد الابن وهو انا
وتاقوليلى متتخدلش يا جدعان دا يرضيى مين بالظبط دا
وقال اية مدخلش
قال اية فاهمين وحاظفين بعض لما الاب بضرب كمان الام ويشتم 
بكلام قذزرة تقوليلى فاهمين بعض
ولا لما يشتمنى انا ويضربنى انا بكلام قذر انا ومامتى فى نفس الوقت
ودلوقتى تقوليلى 
..................
لما واحد ذى يسهر فى الليل كلة
عايش على الفواكهة
والمياة شرب المياة وينام فى النهار
والاكل خفيف جدااااااااااااااا
وغير كدا المرض
واضح اوووى انى مدخلش
بى الاضافة سامحينى انتى عارفة كلامنا على الخاص كنت بكلمك فى اية
وارجو المشاركة بتاعتى دى كمان
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3255786&postcount=15
وميرسية لردك الجميل
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (11 أغسطس 2012)

سلام المسيح مع جميعكم.. 
أنا أعجبت بردود كتير فى التوبيك هنا ... 
صراحة مهما تحدثنا حول طبيعة الحب ومفهوم الرومانسيه لدي الرجل ولدي المرأة فلن نصل إلي اتفاق حول تحليل واحد ..وهذا بيساطه لاختلاف المشاعر والمفاهيم لدي كل شخص .. 
ونتيجه لهذا الاختلاف هتكون مشاركتي التي قد تتفق مع البعض وقد تعارض فى خجل البعض الآخر .. 
أولا لنتفهم ماهية الحب لدي المرأة : 
الكل يعلم وعلي يقين بأن المرأه هي الزهره التي بدونها ما وجد العطر وهو السعاده.. 
طالما نحن متفقين ان المرأه هي الزهره التي بدونها ما وجد عطر فيمكنني ان أقيس تشبيهاتي علي زهره جميله .. 
لو ان هناك بذره لورده.. وقمنا بغرس تلك البذره فى الأرض ..حتما سنمنحها المياه والرعايه لتكبر وتكبر ومع الوقت يفوح أريجها .. 
هكذا المرأه.. ان منحناها الاهتمام فلابد ان نشتم حلو أريجها ... ورقة مشاعرها .. ولكن.. 
هل يفترض بالمرأه ان تمدحني بمعسول الكلام وتصفني برقيق الكلمات...؟ 
أولا لو ان هناك زوجان قد جمعهما الحب ... 
إذا انتهت قصة حب بالزواج فمن الطبيعي ان تكون حياتهم سعيده جدا .. لكن من المهم ان نعرف كيف هو يحبها وكيف هي تحبه .. وهذا صعب جدا لأن كل فتاه تختلف عن الأخري وكل شاب يختلف عن الآخر .. بمعني .. 
ان هناك زوج يجد سعادة زوجته فى ان يدعوها للعشاء .. وهناك زوج يجد سعادة زوجته فى ان يفاجئها بهديه رقيقه..وهناك زوج يجد سعادة زوجته فى ان يشاركها أعمال الطهي..وهناك زوج يجد سعادة زوجته فى ان يشتري لها من مرتبه كل شهر فستان لسهرات العشاء ..وهناك زوج يجد سعادة زوجته فى ان يطري أدنيها كل يوم بكلمه "بحبك" 
علي النحو الآخر وهو محور تساؤلك .. لماذا لا يسمع الرجل كلام رومانسي من المرأه.. !!؟ 
أولا من وجهة نظري انه لا يفترض علي المرأه ان تسمع زوجها دوما كلام رومانسي.. إلا فى المواقف المعينه أو المناسبات.. 
وان اتفقنا علي انه يجب ان تقول المرأه كلام رومانسي للرجل ..فماذا ستقول له .. 
انت بطلي..انت حياتي .. انت لوحي ئصدي روحي .. انت دنجواني ..انت سوبر مان قلبي. وباتمان أيامي وهرقليز أحلامي.. 
يكفي الرجل نظرة الحنان فى عين المرأه حينما يفاجئها بهذية ما .. 
يكفي الرجل ابتسامة صادقه من زوجته حينما يجدها حزينه من موقف معين وجلس إلي جوارها واحتضنها وإزال عنها حزنها ثم اختتم الحوار بنكته تافهه لا تدعو للضحك لكنها فجرت ضحكات زوجته.. 
يكفي الرجل ان زوجته ستتحدث عنه طوال الوقت لجيرانها ولصديقاتها وتخبرهن كل ما يود هو ان يسمعه .. 
يكفي الرجل ان يلقب نفسه بلقب البطل الذي سيحمل زوجته فوق جناحيه ليتفنن فى أسعادها بشتي. الطرق دون ان ينتظر مقابل لما يقدمه لها من سعاده .. 
صدقني سمير .. لو ان هناك شخص وأحب فتاه وهي لم تحبه ولكنهما تزوجا .. 
وهو من شدة حبه لها صار يتفاني فى عمله ويبذل كل جهده فى سبيل ان يوفر لها ما تحتاجه أي امرأه وهو الأمان والحضن  الدافئ الذي يحتويها فى الحزن قبل الفرح..صدقني حينها هي ستعيد التفكير وقد لا تفكر أصلا وتجد قلبها قد أصبح متيم بشخص لم تكن تحبه .. 
لو انك قدمت هديه لزوجتك .. فهل ستنتظر منها ان تمطرك بوابل من الكلمات الرومانسيه...؟؟؟ 
أم ستكتفي بتلك الفرحه في عيناها وكأن عيناها ثرثرت بالكثير .. 
الزوجه تحتاج دوما لأن تشعر بتأثيرها علي زوجها .. ليس تأثير بمعني طاعه وتحكم .. بل تأثير بأن تشعر كل يوم بحبها يتفاقم فى قلبه حتي يصل لمرحلة عدم الشفاء .. 
قد لا تتحدث المرأه بكلمات رومانسيه تمدح في زوجها .لكنها قد تتحدث من خلال تصرفاتها ..كأن تحضر له الأكلات التي يحبها ..كان تصنع له كل يوم مفاجاه فى المنزل ..كان تكتب له خطاب غرامي وتضعه فى قميضه الذي سيرتديه فى الصباح ..كأن تذكره بعيد زواجهما .. ليس فقط فى ان تتحدث معه عن الرومانسيه.. 
وأيضا قد يكون هناك من الزوجات من لا تجد صعوبه فى ان تخبر عن مدي حبها لزوجها دوما. لدرجة انه قد يمل منها ويقول لها ..كفايه كلام رومانسي بقا .. 
جمال المرأه ينبع فى صمتها ..وضمتها لا يوصف مع ابتسامتها ..وابتسامتها لا توصف مع نطق عيناها ..وعيناها تصبح كالسحر المتمرس حينما تبوح بحلو المشاعر واروع الأحاسيس وجميل العشق وهذا كله من خلال نظرة عيناها.. 
::::::: 
أما بالنسبه للمشاكل بين الأب والأم .. فأنا اعتقد ان الكل طرف فيها ... 
أولا لابد ان نفهم ما هي طبيعة المشكلات.. هل هي متكرره أم علي فترات أم نادره .. 
ولنفترض أنها متكرره.. فيجب ان ننظر الآن في سبب هذه المشاكل ..؟ والاسباب ستكون شخصيه حتما.. 
لكن أي كانت الأسباب فيجب علي الأبناء التدخل ،،؟ 
لو اين رأيت أبي وأمي يتشاجران فلن اتذخل بل وساتركهم وأغادر المنزل حتي ينتهي هذا الماتش .. وهذا لأني أعلم ان تدخلي لن يجدي بل قد يزيد الطين بله.. 
أقصد بكلامي ان كل شخص يعرف طبيعة الشجار بين والديه كيف تكون والي أي المراحل تصل.. وعلي حسب هذه الطبيعه يكون التدخل من عدمه.. لكن اللحظه التي يجب فيها التدخل هي بعد ان ينتهي الماتش .. 
سأجلس مع أمي أولا لأنها الأرق قلبا وستسمع لي وساسالها عن ماهية المشكله وعن أسبابها .، ومن وجهة نظري ساحدد ان كانت هي المخطئه أم والذي ..وسأقدم لها النصيحه وأطلب منها ان تعتزر لأبي .. 
وسادهب أيضا لأبي واسمع منه المشكله وإقارنها بما سمعت من أمي وأيضا حسب وجهة نظري. ساقدم النصيحه ولكن لن اطلب منه الاعتذار لأني أعلم انه سيرفض.. 
وبخصوص ان الوالد يسب زوجته ويضربها فهذا فعل تعدي كل مفاهيم المحبه والإنسانيه ولا حل له إلا ان تضلي لهم وان تحاول ان تطلب اب كاهن ان يتدخل بمعرفته ليرسي جذور المحبه من جديد فى الأسره.. 
وبخصوص ان الوالد يسب الابن أيضا ويضربه .. فيجب ان ننظر ما هي الأسباب التي تدفعه لذلك..!!؟ 
هل سيصربني والذي بدون سبب؟؟ هذا مستحيل طبعا..!! هل سيسبني من دون سبب .. ؟؟ هذا بعيد جدا عن الواقع..!!
إذا يجب ان أغير أنا من سلوكي ومن حياتي واكون شخص صالح حتي يحبني أبي لا ان يضربني ويسبني... ؟!! 
وفى الوقت الذي ساكون فيه الشخص الصالح الطيب الجميل المجتهد .. ستكون عندي القدره الكافيه علي مناقشة أبي وأمي فى كل الأمور..بل واجعلهم أيضا يستمعون لوجهات نظري ويهتمون بها.. بل واكون أنا الحاجز الذي يمنعهم من ان يتشاجروا مره ثانيه ..؟!!
يجب ان نكون علي قناعه بأن مفهوم الحب والرومانسيه يختلف من شخص لآخر ومن فتاه لأخري ومن أمرأه لأخري.ومن شاب لآخر ومن رجل لآخر . لكن تبقي ثوابت وهي .. ان المرأه تحب دوما ان تسمع .. لا ان تتحدث..وان الرجل يحب دوما ان يكون الرجل .. لا ان يكون المرأه.. وكونه الرجل يحمله الكثير والكثير من التفكير. ليجد كل يوم طريقه جديده يسعد بها منية قلبه التي فاز بها وصارت زوجته.. 
:::: 
أخب أشكر كل الاعضاء اللي شاركوا لأني فعلا استفذت من ردودهم .. 
أتمني لو انك قرأت "الحب المجاني" للاخت "نغم" بيوضح جدا أعمق مفهوم للحب. ..... وللرومانسيه.. 
أتمني اين أكون فهمتك وافدتك هههههههههههههه رغم اين عارف انك هتتعبني يا تاعبني .. 
النعمه معك أخي الجميل الذي أحبه من كل قلبي


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> يعنى يرضيك يا ست الكل
> الاب يشتم الام شتيمة قذرة
> قد الابن وهو انا
> وتاقوليلى متتخدلش يا جدعان دا يرضيى مين بالظبط دا
> ...



*شوف يا سمير إنت وضعت عنوان الموضوع : الحب و الرومانسية من طرف واحد

و بصراحة أنا ما تخيلش 

إن يبقى فيه حب و رومانسية من طرف

و فيه قسوة و أذية من طرف تانى

الاتنين ما يتركبوش على بعض

لأن القسوة بتقطع عروق المحبة .............دا مثل معروف

فما بالك الضرب و الأذية و الشتيمة

معلش إلتمس لى العذر 

أنا لو مكان مامتك كنت سيبت البيت من 20 سنة و ما كنتش رجعت تانى أبدا :fun_oops:

و دا مش معناه إنى بكره  ......لكن معناه إنى مش قادرة أعيش معاه

لكن ليه مامتك عايشة معاه ...........معرفش ......إسألها .....

و لو قالت لك بحبه 

قولها إنك مش مقتنع 

ممكن تكون مستمرة معاه عشان بيصرف على البيت .....ممكن تكون قصر ذات اليد ....

ممكن تكون مستعيبة إنها تغضب منه فى السن دا ......ممكن تكون خايفة تواجه المجتمع

ممكن يكون أهلها رفضوا إنها تغضب عندهم فى أول الزواج ..............

لكن تقول لى رومانسية و حب ................لاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

و إنت تابعت موضوع ضرب الزوجة 

*


----------



## Samir poet (11 أغسطس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام المسيح مع جميعكم..
> أنا أعجبت بردود كتير فى التوبيك هنا ...
> صراحة مهما تحدثنا حول طبيعة الحب ومفهوم الرومانسيه لدي الرجل ولدي المرأة فلن نصل إلي اتفاق حول تحليل واحد ..وهذا بيساطه لاختلاف المشاعر والمفاهيم لدي كل شخص ..
> ونتيجه لهذا الاختلاف هتكون مشاركتي التي قد تتفق مع البعض وقد تعارض فى خجل البعض الآخر ..
> ...


امممممممممم
هههههههههههههه
بالعكس يا كبير هقولك انا لو عملت كدا نفس كلامك دا بالعكس الماشكل بتزيد اكتر واكتر
ومفيش نتيجة حد لو كاهن الاب متواجدة لحل المشكلة دى مش بتتحل برضو
هذكرلك على حسب احد المواقف
كنت فى الكنيسة ورجعت البيت لقتهم بتخنقو فى الوضة ولما نورت النور اشوف فى اية
بمجرد نورت نور الوشقة اللى هى الشقة لقت الاب يشتمنى بكلام قذر
................... يا ابن كذا وكذا
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وجاى انت اخويا تقلى احل انا المشاكل بالعكس دى بتزيد كمان وانا بجد تعبت منهم


----------



## Samir poet (11 أغسطس 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *شوف يا سمير إنت وضعت عنوان الموضوع : الحب و الرومانسية من طرف واحد
> 
> و بصراحة أنا ما تخيلش
> 
> ...


كل الكلام دا اللى متلون بالون الاحمر جايز
خصوص لو ادخلت بينهم بتزيد المشاكل
اممممممممم
اة تعبتو لكن لم اجد الاهتمام بى ردى فى الموضوع وكانى غير موجود فية
....................
لو امكاننى نقل مشاركتى ومشاركتك من هنا لى موضوع ضرب الزوجة انا موافق وياريت كمان نتابع الرد على الخاص


----------



## إيمليــآ (11 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*

أممم بص يآ سمير .. 
أولاً صعب شوية إنكـ تعمم
*يعنى مش معنى إن ورد عليكـ كم مثآل للحآلة دى تبقى هى آلقآعدهـ *

ثآلنيـاُ .. *قد يكون دآ حيآء من آلبنت *( *وطبعاُ لحد معين* )
خصوصاُ لو كآنوآ لسهـ مش متزوجين
وآلحيآء وآلعآطفة آلرقيقة شئ يحسب للبنت مش محسوب عليهآ
دآ بجآنب إن آلرجل عليهـ دور إنهـ يكسر آلحوآجز دى 
صعب هى تبآدر أو حتى تستغرق فى عوآطفهآ بدون تحفيز منهـ

ثآلثاُ وآلأهم .. *آلحب مش مجرد كلمآت*
فـ آلكلآم مآ أسهلهـ ..
آلحب وآلرومآنسية حآلة ممكن تترجم بأبسط ردود آلأفعآل (* ومآ أصدق آلأفعآل أمآم آلكلمآت* )
خصوصاُ عند آلمرأهـ
كفآية بس تبص فى عنيهآ وهى بتحكى لوحدهآ هههههـ
حآول تشوف هى أيهـ طريقيتهآ فى أيصآل حبهآ وتفهمهآ قبل مآ تلومهآ
دهـ بم إنكـ فعلاُ بتحبهآ وهى بتحبكـ .. فلآزم تتقبلوآ بعض 


*وأخيراُ بآلنسبة لموضوع آلمشكلة آلعآئلية*
فإنت طآلمآ حآولت آلتدخل وفشلت فآلأفضل تسيب آلموضوع على ربنآ
وتصليلهم وتحآول بقدر آلإمكآن تكون مصدر وفآق بينهم مش طرف فى آلمشآكل
وربنآ يتمجد وبسآعدكـ 
*




وأسفة جداُ على طآلتى*
آلرب يبآرككـ أخونآ آلعزيز



*.،*
​


----------



## Samir poet (11 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> أممم بص يآ سمير ..
> أولاً صعب شوية إنكـ تعمم
> ...


لالالالالالالا متاولطتيش صدقينى وانا عاوزك تتطولى اساس 
هههههههههههههههه
اممممممم
بنسبة لموضوع المشاكل العائلة
لالالالا  صدقينى 
بس كل المشكلة انا بتعبت اكتر نفسيا وببقى مش ضايق اقعد فى البيت ببقى مخنوق وبتعب نفسيا بسببهم 
وميرسية لردك الجميل


----------



## KARMA777 (12 أغسطس 2012)

*لو بتحبه يا سمير حتوصله حبها
حتى لو مش بتتكلم فى الحب
انما لو معدومة المشاعر وساكتة وهو مش حاسس بحبها اصلا
يبقى هى مش بتحبه
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> كل الكلام دا اللى متلون بالون الاحمر جايز
> خصوص لو ادخلت بينهم بتزيد المشاكل
> اممممممممم
> اة تعبتو لكن لم اجد الاهتمام بى ردى فى الموضوع وكانى غير موجود فية
> ...


*
أولا شكرا على التقييم

ثانيا كمل متابعة فى موضوع ضرب الزوجة

الموضوع إحلو

و فيه آراء كتييييييييييير 

أنا عن نفسى أميل لرأى critic*


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *لماذا المراة لا تبادل نفس الشعور للرجالة فى الحب والرومانسية
> ​*


*

مش صح ان البنت تقول لشاب بتحبه " أنا بحبك"، وفى نفس الوقت الشاب اوقات يخاف  مشاعره تنجرح فبرضه مش عايز يبدأ ويعلن عن حبه ليها، وهنا عايز اقول حاجة فيه "بعض" من البنات بيكونوا فيهم صفة التناكة، فأفضل طريق - لو الطرفين بيحبوا بعض -  هو ان البنت تحترم وتهتم بالشاب  زى ما هو بيحترمها ويهتم بيها م الاخر بلاش تتنك لان بردوا بعض الشباب ليهم اخر وصبرهم بينفذ
. ومن هنا اذا اهتم الطرفين ببعض بيبدأ الاحساس بالحب يعنى مثلا الشاب يرخم ويبص فى عنيها وهى بتتكلم ونتيجة لكدا يشوف ابتسامة منها ثم يبدأ تبادل الشعور بالحب والرومانسية بينهم ..وانتهى الموضوع..مبروكــ30:
​*[/QUOTE]


----------



## MaRiNa G (13 أغسطس 2012)

سلام ونعمة 
الحب والرومانسية بين الزوج وزوجته او بين الشاب وخطيبته 
اذا مكنش الشاب الزوج او الخطيب بيتكلم من القلب الخطيبة او الزوجة بيحسوا بده
لازم تكون المشاعر صادقة مش مجرد بيقولوا كلام رومانسي لبعض عشان للي يسأل يعني
ممكن الزوج يبقي ليل نهار بيقول في اشعار لكن مفيهاش احساس مجرد كلام بس
متحملوش الستات الذنوب 
حراااام​


----------



## Samir poet (14 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> *
> 
> مش صح ان البنت تقول لشاب بتحبه " أنا بحبك"، وفى نفس الوقت الشاب اوقات يخاف  مشاعره تنجرح فبرضه مش عايز يبدأ ويعلن عن حبه ليها، وهنا عايز اقول حاجة فيه "بعض" من البنات بيكونوا فيهم صفة التناكة، فأفضل طريق - لو الطرفين بيحبوا بعض -  هو ان البنت تحترم وتهتم بالشاب  زى ما هو بيحترمها ويهتم بيها م الاخر بلاش تتنك لان بردوا بعض الشباب ليهم اخر وصبرهم بينفذ
> . ومن هنا اذا اهتم الطرفين ببعض بيبدأ الاحساس بالحب يعنى مثلا الشاب يرخم ويبص فى عنيها وهى بتتكلم ونتيجة لكدا يشوف ابتسامة منها ثم يبدأ تبادل الشعور بالحب والرومانسية بينهم ..وانتهى الموضوع..مبروكــ
> ...


----------



## Samir poet (14 أغسطس 2012)

MaRiNa G قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> الحب والرومانسية بين الزوج وزوجته او بين الشاب وخطيبته
> اذا مكنش الشاب الزوج او الخطيب بيتكلم من القلب الخطيبة او الزوجة بيحسوا بده
> لازم تكون المشاعر صادقة مش مجرد بيقولوا كلام رومانسي لبعض عشان للي يسأل يعني
> ...


*تمام كلام فى الصميم*
*عندك حق مية ميةشكر ليكى بجد ونوترى *
*موضوعى تحياتى *
*عدو المراة *
*سمير الشاعر*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (18 أغسطس 2012)

بص الحاجة الوحيدة الى انا مومن بيها وعمرها ما هتتغيرى عندى
ان الواحد لما بيحب حد بجد هيفضل طول عمرة يقولة كلام رومانسى ويعاملة حلو 
حتى لو بعدو عن بعض بسنين هيفضل كدة معاة
مابالك لو فضلو عايشين مع بعض
دا الواحد بيتمنى اليوم الى يبقى فى مع حبيبة ويكمل عمرة معاة

العيب مش فى الحب ولا اى حاجة العيب فى طبيعة الاشخاص​


----------



## Samir poet (18 أغسطس 2012)

احلى ديانة قال:


> بص الحاجة الوحيدة الى انا مومن بيها وعمرها ما هتتغيرى عندى
> ان الواحد لما بيحب حد بجد هيفضل طول عمرة يقولة كلام رومانسى ويعاملة حلو
> حتى لو بعدو عن بعض بسنين هيفضل كدة معاة
> مابالك لو فضلو عايشين مع بعض
> ...


امممممممم
تماماوووووووى
عندك حق صدقينى
خصوص لو على طبيعة الاشخاص
واساليبو 
يمعنى ممكن تلاقى عيب احد الاطراف
هوالغيرةفى الحب
وشكر لردك الجميل ربنا يباركك


----------

